# What do your neighbors use for mowers (and their mowing/lawncare habits)?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

As far as mine:

I have 3 neighbors that Toro 22" Personal Pace Recyclers, 2 that mostly use lawn tractors despite having small yards, another 2 with zero-turns, another that has a mowing guy, but might break out the riding tractor once or twice a year, one who used to push mow but recently got a mowing guy, another that push mows their moss lawn a few times a year and never cleans up their leaves but lets them blow around the neighborhood all Winter instead (really not cool), 2 more that use lawn tractors (including one who only mows from May through October), one who used to push mow but then moved away and recently moved back but now has a mowing company do it, and another with a lawn tractor who is the only other one than me who consistently mulch mows all grass and leaves into the lawn but mows at like 1.25 in (which is more like 0.3 inch in some areas).

How about yours?


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

3 of my neighbors have about 80%+ weeds and pay a landscaper to cut it. 2 have huge bare patches and pay. 1 has a toro self propelled (not sure which model) and tries.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Houses on either side of us use a mowing company to scalp their lawns once a week. Guy across the street has a 95% crabgrass lawn. He mows it himself. And verbally gives me lawn tips. Every. Year.

One next door neighbor has had a giant portion of his backyard (almost half of it) die every year, and every year his landscaping company brings in straw (along with god knows what) and seeds it. For the past few years I have gotten a similar die-off in a patch in my front yard. This neighbor caught me outside working on my dying patch this August and remarked at how similar this looks to his dying patch in back. His landscaper told him it is zoysia and simply destined to die every year. To fix this, that landscaper quoted him $1,500. I don't know what details were in the work order.

My own research into the issue determined it to be chinch bugs, and a heavy infestation of such. I treated for chinches, and my patches had healed and filled in by the time my neighbor's landscaping company showed up with this year's seed and straw.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2019)

.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I live on a cul-de-sac (for 30+ years) so it is easy to see my neighbors maintain their yards.

Here is what my neighbors mow with. A generic push mower at one home. Next guy, a small generic (Bolens?) rider and push mower. Next the newest guy did use a lawn service but now has a nice new Cub Cadet rear engine rider. Next guy has a Huqvarna rider (it's blades really roar) with bagger that he dumps in the woods. Next guy bought a new Cub Cadet self-propelled walk behind that is surprisingly loud (engine) for a new mower and the last guy has a Toro Recycler self-propelled.

But basically, not boasting, I am the "big kahuna" of lawn health and appearance of my cul-de-sac's yards. Why? I am retired and have lots of time to put into my property. All my other neighbors are younger and work full time.

There are quite a variety of families around me. One is from China, another is from Russia, two other homes are young couples in their first time home ownership plus another couple that is from the local area.

The Chinese family struggles with their lawn mower and snow thrower reliability. I suspect that they may not understand the benefits of gas stabilizer additives. However, even without those machines, they are out in force as a family taking care of their lawn or snow issues.

The Russian family are very hard workers too. Both the husband and wife work together to do a very nice job keeping their yard and home exterior looking sharp.

I will say that all my neighbors put in good efforts to maintain at least good basic lawn appearance.


----------

